# Cat in front of a nice warm fire.



## JotulOslo (Nov 21, 2006)

My girlfriend and I do all the work, the cat sucks up all the heat.  It's a wonder he doesn't self-combust!

JotulOslo


----------



## JotulOslo (Nov 21, 2006)

Here's another


----------



## DonCT (Nov 21, 2006)

LOL, he looks like he's comfy


----------



## Roospike (Nov 21, 2006)

Yep , Its a *Cat-stove*!
We only have dogs so our is a *Non-cat Stove*   ;-)


----------



## fbelec (Nov 21, 2006)

Roospike said:
			
		

> Yep , Its a *Cat-stove*!
> We only have dogs so our is a *Non-cat Stove*   ;-)



LOL,quick mind spike.

i wanna come back as a cat.


----------



## citizanken (Nov 21, 2006)

I thought it was a "cat skin rug" for a moment there  ;-)


----------



## Harley (Nov 22, 2006)

Roospike said:
			
		

> Yep , Its a *Cat-stove*!
> We only have dogs so our is a *Non-cat Stove*   ;-)



LOL... well - since we have an example of a cat stove in action - here's the non-cat version.... though he can't flatten out as much


----------



## Roospike (Nov 22, 2006)

Harley said:
			
		

> Roospike said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeppers , That would be it . good example of the *"Non-cat Stove"*   ;-)


----------



## DonCT (Nov 22, 2006)

Didn't take my Cat long to engage:

http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k104/sundedo/Fire/kitty2.jpg

http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k104/sundedo/Fire/kitty1.jpg

She's got the life. Free food, cozy fire, belly rubs......  :coolhmm:


----------



## fbelec (Nov 22, 2006)

Harley said:
			
		

> Roospike said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



harley two questions.
what breed is your dog?  
and what is your hearth made of? 
it looks like soapstone. very very nice looking and nice job setting it up.


----------



## velvetfoot (Nov 22, 2006)

My cat does the exact same thing.


----------



## Harley (Nov 22, 2006)

fbelec said:
			
		

> harley two questions.
> what breed is your dog?
> and what is your hearth made of?
> it looks like soapstone. very very nice looking and nice job setting it up.



Fbelec:

He's 1/2 Bull Mastiff and 1/2 Bull Terrier (trying to be PC here and not say "pit Bull")

Yes - the hearth is made of soapstone tiles.  I'm not very good at matching things up, and wanted something that would look good with the stove, so i figured, why not soapstone.  Thanks I think it came out pretty good for a first attempt.  The hearth is a little dirty in the pic, and really looks sharp when it has a coat of mineral oil on it.  Unfortunately, whenever I give it a coat of oil, SOMEBODY (see picture) keeps licking the hearth


----------



## ecfinn (Dec 6, 2006)

here's my cat stove.  no fire in the stove yet of course.


----------



## ourhouse (Dec 6, 2006)

I have a "cat" stove too. She keeps burning her tail when I reload it. She gets to close to the open door.


----------



## Bushfire (Dec 6, 2006)

And my non-cat cat stove.  We refer to her as the fire whore.  She literally goes nuts when I go to fire the thing up.  She does get nice and toasty, though.


----------



## Harley (Dec 10, 2006)

Eric said:
			
		

> here's my cat stove.  no fire in the stove yet of course.



I hope the cat doesn't think that the stove is a good "landing" to go part way down on the trip down from the mantel


----------



## ecfinn (Dec 10, 2006)

Harley said:
			
		

> Eric said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope.  He hasn't been up there since we fired it up a few weeks ago.  Seems to be more interested in the cooler rooms in the house now.  Maybe its a long-haired vs. short-haired thing.

Eric


----------



## wahoowad (Dec 11, 2006)

This cat _loves _the fire...


----------



## Harley (Dec 12, 2006)

wahoowad said:
			
		

> This cat _loves _the fire...



WOW  Now that's REALLY Enjoying the stove!  Was there any cat-nip involved?? :bug:


----------



## wahoowad (Dec 14, 2006)

guess who's hamming it up again


----------

